# African pygmy hedgehog breeders/owners near Bournemouth



## Sharpy6272 (May 14, 2008)

My girlfriend has been thinking of getting and APH soon but she hasnt ever seen on in person so to save me getting her one for her birthday and her potentialy not liking it would it be possible to visit and get some more info and see one preferably 

Thanks in advance


----------



## fatratsandcheesekk (May 18, 2008)

dont know of any breeders around here but southern aquatics at creekmore have a pair but they were £450 for a pair i think you could et one from a breeder including travel for a lot cheaper


----------



## bmth girl (Apr 18, 2008)

fatratsandcheesekk said:


> dont know of any breeders around here but southern aquatics at creekmore have a pair but they were £450 for a pair i think you could et one from a breeder including travel for a lot cheaper


 :lol2: I saw those too ! crazy prices! ...I wonder if we are ever in the shop at the same time .....:lol2:


----------



## boidae (Jul 14, 2008)

ive spoken to these people, they emailed me the other week saying they have some in.
Exotic Pets Cumbria-Reptiles,Snakes,Lizards,Tortoises,Amphibians,Spiders,Insects

i think they mentioned they can do courier to me (bournemouth).

but im not after any anymore.

http://www.exoticpetscumbria.co.uk/

£150 each.


i know nohing about the business though.


----------



## Sharpy6272 (May 14, 2008)

Thats good info thanks:2thumb:


----------



## Alex M (May 28, 2008)

Might point out that you get a full setup as well as those hedgehogs for £450, so probably not much more expensive than any other shop  Must admit, they're quite cute though.


----------



## Twiisted (Mar 15, 2008)

Have a look around online... Iv been searching and found LOADS.


----------



## mr stroudy (Mar 11, 2008)

yeah i went to southern aquatics and saw them its not really a bad price when you consider what you get with them,but i had to laugh when they were handeled he held them for about 5 mins beforehe was prickeled lol spikey things very cute,and southern aquatics are a very good shop so you know they are cared for properly.


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

If you are going to buy from a shop, please do not accept a hedgehog TNT'd - TNT is licensed for reptiles, as these can cope with the extreme temperatures they may be subjected to. A hedgehog should never be sent by TNT and TNT are not licensed to courier animals - but I know of two people who received hedgehogs by TNT in the last few months, as they are becoming more and more common in pet shops.


----------



## bmth girl (Apr 18, 2008)

mr stroudy said:


> yeah i went to southern aquatics and saw them its not really a bad price when you consider what you get with them,but i had to laugh when they were handeled he held them for about 5 mins beforehe was prickeled lol spikey things very cute,and southern aquatics are a very good shop so you know they are cared for properly.


In my opinion I would'nt say that they were "a very good shop"...every time I have been in there recently I have seen dead reps in the vivs...very sad.....


----------



## fatratsandcheesekk (May 18, 2008)

bmth girl said:


> :lol2: I saw those too ! crazy prices! ...I wonder if we are ever in the shop at the same time .....:lol2:


we may well have been



bmth girl said:


> In my opinion I would'nt say that they were "a very good shop"...every time I have been in there recently I have seen dead reps in the vivs...very sad.....


i agree there not that good havent seen any dead rep but did see a 8.5ft boa in a 4ft viv


----------



## Alex M (May 28, 2008)

fatratsandcheesekk said:


> we may well have been
> 
> 
> 
> i agree there not that good havent seen any dead rep but did see a 8.5ft boa in a 4ft viv


Well, the truth of the matter is, is that we do lose the odd WC reptile, like ANY other shop (i'd be amazed if anyone on here was naive enough to think otherwise), but it's very unusual for us to lose any CB herps. I got back from holiday yesterday and i noticed we'd lost 2 rough green snakes and a sinai agama but the other couple hundred herps were fine as usual. R.e The 7ft Boa, it was passed on to us by a chap who couldn't keep it any longer, when it finds a new permanent home we will have to be happy it's going to be given appropriate sized housing (alongside a responsible owner), you also have to remember it's 4x2x2 vivarium is temporary housing whilst it stays with us (and, not that i neccessarily agree with it but, i know a few people that keep similar sized boids in this size viv as a permanent enclosure, some of them being breeders of long standing recognition).


----------

